# Hemichromis Elongatus, Fasciatus, Frempongi



## cornbread_5 (Oct 2, 2007)

These three closely related jewels are the biggest growing of the jewels and are predatory. This guys can be mean and some people say pound for pound they are the meanest cichlid, but thats up for debate, The guys as do other west african cichlids have similar conditions to Sa and Ca cichlids and many people often keep them together. I myself have fallen in love with this beast of a cichlid and its seems like not to many people have them. I would like to know does anybody else on mfk have these five spot jewels as they are often called or have kept them in the past. If so which ones do you have and post pics if you have any. I myself had a breeding pair of Elongatus but now i have 50 or so fry growing out and i have one male Fasciatus , i have never keep Frempongi but i will soon.


----------



## oldwheat (Dec 24, 2007)

I have never found the 5-spot jewels to be all that 'mean' ( except to each other) if given proper space. Hemichromis overall don't to be all that disposed to ritualized aggression ( Like firemouths or rams, for example). They merely send the offender on his way then continue on with their business. If the offender is stupid enough to try to fight back, add: kick his butt first  ..


----------

